
Paypal has locked Wikileaks' account - plaes
http://twitter.com/wikileaks/statuses/8101909291
======
jacquesm
This has happened countless of times to others.

We have had it with our paypal account, and this after having assisted paypal
for four months during their beta roll-out. No reason, no possibility to
petition, simply _bang_ all your funds are now belong to us, come back in 6
months and maybe we'll give it back to you.

~~~
plaes
I am still amazed that it happens even with higher-profile users and Paypal's
CEO or CPRO just let it happen...

~~~
jacquesm
This _really_ screwed us up, we used to pay out our best members a part of the
proceeds (the 'camarades goldrush program'), and we had about $50K in our
paypal account at the time, in reserve for payouts.

We ended up having a serious hickup in our cashflow, paid out the users from
our other income and quit the goldrush program.

Users that were using paypal and that did not have an alternative way to pay
(such as a credit card) were lost as paying members.

Since then I've used paypal only when I absolutely have to, and I really
loathe their support department.

Anybody that uses paypal to receive funds for their business is asking for
trouble.

------
chaosprophet
More reason why you should use a real bank that offers online banking services
rather than a website, especially one that is not regulated in some parts of
the world.

------
jteo
On an unrelated note, Wikileaks needs a freenium model, or some other means of
revenue besides donations.

